# the Guyanese roti caravan on Brixton Station Road



## matt m (Jul 30, 2010)

just finished a pumpkin and spinach roti with chili sauce for £2.50. Mmmmmmmmm.

Can't believe I've never got lunchtime takeaway from there before. It's my new best friend.


----------



## Dheffo (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, they do a pretty tasty roti curry, and they're pretty friendly to boot


----------



## tarannau (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you people blind or something? How can you walk past something that has: a) The Guyanese flag on and B) Sells roti



I'm joshing of course, but I've been raving about that place for a while. Rotis are amongst the world's finest lunch foods - I'm pretty sure we're about to see the idea take off as a bigger national concept too, arguably because some Cambridge grad city boys have apparently launched a roti chain to some press acclaim recently. 

The woman in the wagon makes fine pholourie and proper article black pudding too, generally on Saturdays only. And she knows the way of the wiri wiri pepper.

That roti place in Clapham is bloody fine too.


----------



## matt m (Jul 30, 2010)

you mean Roti Jouba, opposite Clapham North? Yeah, it's great. Also the one on the corner of Croxted Road in Herne Hill, Trini Shack. Yum.


----------



## oryx (Jul 30, 2010)

There used to be a place that did very good rotis at the bottom of Dulwich Road, back in the 90s - anyone else remember it? It was a cafe or restaurant rather than a wagon.

Their rotis were possibly the best takeaway food I've ever had.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 30, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Rotis are amongst the world's finest lunch foods - I'm pretty sure we're about to see the idea take off as a bigger national concept too, arguably because some Cambridge grad city boys have apparently launched a roti chain to some press acclaim recently.



Interesting. I'm a burrito fan and thought that Mexican food would have taken off over here but alas two decades of horrible sub-sub-El Paso fare served in "cantinas" that are only there to flog you more tequila shots and bottles of Corona has put paid to that idea.

Go roti!!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 31, 2010)

Ach, I like a good burrito too and things have really improved of late in the UK - near work or home now I'm within range of Tortilla, Wahaca, Luardos and El Panzon, all of whom do food far beyond the Old El Paso level. I have a bit of a burrito-based lunch habit all too often if I'm honest.

That said, I think the roti's perhaps got more potential and a better claim to the 'best flatbread parcel wrapped round something' global prize. Whereas the burrito is something of a Texmex invention, rarely seen in its supposed home country of Mexico - where the taco is really the nation's top street food - the roti actually is the default snack food of Guyana, Trinidad and a decent chunk of the Indian subcontinent. Burritos of rice, beans and cheese may be more familiar to Brits at the moment, but there's no reason why combos of of curried pumpkin, meat or other veg, stuffed in a variety of roti from dhalpuri to potato and coriander filled, laden with chutneys, mango achars and sours can't provide a similarly marketable range of options.

I reckon there's more than enough room for both. Its got to be better than another prawn and lettuce, sorry I mean crayfish and rocket, baguette seller or gourmet burger bar in the wider scheme of things.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's the new, much-acclaimed roti concept restaurant by the way - Moolis.

In Frith Street only currently, but they're talking up the potential of a roll-out. Haven't been admittedly, but it sure looks tempting


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Here's the new, much-acclaimed roti concept restaurant by the way - Moolis.
> 
> In Frith Street only currently, but they're talking up the potential of a roll-out. Haven't been admittedly, but it sure looks tempting



I've been there - it was very nice and pretty spicy.  More Indian than Guyanese though.  I also like D's Roti Hut in Brixton.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 31, 2010)

Totally, but I don't think anyone's got a better claim on the roti than India tbh. The West Indian rotis are basically the same - it's just that they've spread beyond the large Indian communities of Guyana and Trinidad to more of a national dish status. Although they've adapted slightly for local tastes and produce, things like the goat and pumpkin/potato rotis in Moolis don't seem far off the same combos popular in the Windies. Be rude to quibble really - I'm more than pleased to see this take on one of my favourite foods.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Ach, I like a good burrito too and things have really improved of late in the UK - near work or home now I'm within range of Tortilla, Wahaca, Luardos and El Panzon, all of whom do food far beyond the Old El Paso level. I have a bit of a burrito-based lunch habit all too often if I'm honest.
> 
> That said, I think the roti's perhaps got more potential and a better claim to the 'best flatbread parcel wrapped round something' global prize. Whereas the burrito is something of a Texmex invention, rarely seen in its supposed home country of Mexico - where the taco is really the nation's top street food - the roti actually is the default snack food of Guyana, Trinidad and a decent chunk of the Indian subcontinent. Burritos of rice, beans and cheese may be more familiar to Brits at the moment, but there's no reason why combos of of curried pumpkin, meat or other veg, stuffed in a variety of roti from dhalpuri to potato and coriander filled, laden with chutneys, mango achars and sours can't provide a similarly marketable range of options.
> 
> I reckon there's more than enough room for both. Its got to be better than another prawn and lettuce, sorry I mean crayfish and rocket, baguette seller or gourmet burger bar in the wider scheme of things.


 

Where are Tortilla, Wahaca and Luardos?

And do rotis adapt to breakfast? I used to go to Texas a lot, mostly Austin, and breakfast (soft) tacos were my favourite meal. I found a pic from my favourite little place in Austin. Breakfast yum: http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/profile_photos/519150?photo_id=203072


----------



## ash (Jul 31, 2010)

As a veggie I amabit disappointed that Moolis veggieoptions are asparagus or paneer - does not really appeal.  What about the chick peas and aloo??  Roti Joupa do the most fantastic 'doubles'.  they are a tase sensation and the sorrel is divine.


----------



## ash (Jul 31, 2010)

Forgot to say I agree with the original comment.  the Roti on station rd is lovely and good value for money.  I have converted many a colleague on entering the office with my supplies.  It is amazing how many people walk past abd don't take notice.  I also think some people are a bit wary of buying if its not from a 'proper' shop.  In my expereince the best food is found in places like the Guaynese roti.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 31, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Where are Tortilla, Wahaca and Luardos?
> 
> And do rotis adapt to breakfast? I used to go to Texas a lot, mostly Austin, and breakfast (soft) tacos were my favourite meal. I found a pic from my favourite little place in Austin. Breakfast yum: http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/profile_photos/519150?photo_id=203072


 
The branch of Tortilla I go to is in Canary Wharf Station (DLR) with Wahaca not too far away. There are other branches for both chains - have a bit of a web gander. Luardo's is a burrito wagon in Whitecross St, near enough to the other office in Old St. All of them are more than pleasant enough - Tortilla's a slick production machine, Wahaca's better on Tacos and other bites, Luardos is moist and often hotter than the rest.

As for Rotis for breakfast, bear in mind that there's not the same breakfast tradition in the Windies as a rule. All food's more prone to being anytime food, from fry fish to the pumpkin roti that's a popular picnic/lunchbox staple. Sure there's something adaptable, but there's nothing comparable to a breakfast burrito or morning taco menu really. Bakes (fried dough) - are a more popular breakfast option really, and puri's not uncommon either. I think Trinis' have got more of a breakfast roti option - aubergine, tomato and potato if I remember correctly


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 31, 2010)

matt m said:


> Also the one on the corner of Croxted Road in Herne Hill, Trini Shack. Yum.



Had a Salt Fish Roti from there earlier, Yum


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 31, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Here's the new, much-acclaimed roti concept restaurant by the way - Moolis.



I want to eat everthing on that menu. 

Not all at once obviously.


----------



## Hungryman (Sep 8, 2010)

For me Guyanese Roti and Dal Puris are the best. It's just a shame there are no Guyanese restaurants in London. The only one I used to know was the one in Fernhead Rd W9, but it's closed down. I cannot cook it for myself so cannot wait to vist the Roti van in Brixton mentioned above. Shame it's a bit far from me. I'd gladly pay someone to either teach me or cook me batches now and again that I could collect. I am in Lee near Blackheath. I am so hungry just thinking about it!!!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2010)

By coincidence, I took a photo of it today, around 3pm. It wasn't open, despite the sign!


----------



## Rick James (Sep 8, 2010)

I see the Merguez Van is gone too! I was hoping he just went on holidays. I hope he comes back, it's the only place I can find a Merguez sandwich in this town.


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 8, 2010)

Rick James said:


> I see the Merguez Van is gone too! I was hoping he just went on holidays. I hope he comes back, it's the only place I can find a Merguez sandwich in this town.



There's a good chance he's closed for Ramadan. My guess is he'll be back next week as Ramadan ends tomorrow. 

By the way, you should have his butterbean soup in the winter- really warms the cockles.


----------



## Cowley (Sep 9, 2010)

matt m said:


> you mean Roti Jouba, opposite Clapham North? Yeah, it's great. Also the one on the corner of Croxted Road in Herne Hill, Trini Shack. Yum.


 
I've been to Roti Jouba too and can highly recommend it, I only discovered it a couple of months ago.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 9, 2010)

I've never eaten at the Merguez van, but it always looks so tempting. On the rare occasions that I'm back in Brixton for lunch it tends to get overlooked in the haste to other trusty faves. I'm sure they'll be back after Ramadan.

I wouldn't read anything much into the roti wagon being closed at 3pm tbh, largely as they seem to have a loose and jazzy interpretation of their own opening hours ime. It's generally just the one likeable lady from New Amsterdam running the place after all. She does make good, almost paratha style roti though - and there's always the other Guyanese eatery in Brixton Village as a standby should the wagon be temporarily closed.

Apparently there was quite a boost to trade when she got the newer blue carawagon.


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 9, 2010)

oryx said:


> There used to be a place that did very good rotis at the bottom of Dulwich Road, back in the 90s - anyone else remember it? It was a cafe or restaurant rather than a wagon.
> 
> Their rotis were possibly the best takeaway food I've ever had.


 
I remember that! was it called RotiRoti? and did it replace a v nice restaurant called Bon Temps Roulet, or was it next door? (if the answer to all those is 'no', maybe I don't remeber it after all!)


----------



## oryx (Sep 9, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> I remember that! was it called RotiRoti? and did it replace a v nice restaurant called Bon Temps Roulet, or was it next door? (if the answer to all those is 'no', maybe I don't remeber it after all!)


 
The answer is yes!!! That very one. I thought Bon Ton Roulet, as I thought it was called, & Roti Roti were the same people but could be wrong.

<starts drooling at memories of steaming hot doughy parcel with lovely spicy filling>


----------



## thriller (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll check this this guyanese chap out. Though he does always seems closed whenever I pass it.


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 10, 2010)

I think you are right - it was Bon Ton Roulet, and was then replaced by RotiRoti, and is now that photographic studio. And I think that the owner of the photographic studio was a business partner or part owner of both RotiRoti and BTR. I used to buy rotis there until the mid-late 90s I think. They were huge and overflowing with brilliant curry. Those were the days...the Hamilton Arms was still open, Pullens was Restaurant Provencal (and actually French in cuisine) and 3 Monkeys (as was) was a bank!


----------



## Hungryman (Sep 10, 2010)

I take it the Guyanese eatery is not as good as the van. Do you know the opening hours?


----------



## Hungryman (Sep 10, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I've never eaten at the Merguez van, but it always looks so tempting. On the rare occasions that I'm back in Brixton for lunch it tends to get overlooked in the haste to other trusty faves. I'm sure they'll be back after Ramadan.
> 
> I wouldn't read anything much into the roti wagon being closed at 3pm tbh, largely as they seem to have a loose and jazzy interpretation of their own opening hours ime. It's generally just the one likeable lady from New Amsterdam running the place after all. She does make good, almost paratha style roti though - and there's always the other Guyanese eatery in Brixton Village as a standby should the wagon be temporarily closed.
> 
> Apparently there was quite a boost to trade when she got the newer blue carawagon.




I take it the Guyanese eatery is not as good as the van. Do you know the opening hours?


----------



## oryx (Sep 10, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> Those were the days...the Hamilton Arms was still open



Those were indeed the days - the Hamilton was brilliant!

Once went to 3Monkeys for my birthday back in the early-mid 00s and it was disappointing - nice food, but expensive & shite service.


----------



## Hungryman (Sep 11, 2010)

Just returned from the Guyana Roti van in Brixton. Had a chicken roti and it was sooooooo good i bought some more to take home for the evening!


----------



## thriller (Sep 13, 2010)

Well tried it myself finally today.

Eating these type of foods practically all my life, must say, it tasted nice, but really no biggie. 

Wouldn't spend £2.50 every lunch day on it. 

Not sure of the hygiene of the place either. She didn't wash her hands and just grabbed the roti and at the end, started to roll it up with both her hands. 

I'll give it a pass.


----------



## telbert (Sep 16, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Here's the new, much-acclaimed roti concept restaurant by the way - Moolis.
> 
> In Frith Street only currently, but they're talking up the potential of a roll-out. Haven't been admittedly, but it sure looks tempting


  I went here today (on the back of this thread).I had the Punjabi goat mooli &a drink for a fiver.It was fucking excellent.One of the best things i've ever eaten.Icant wait 'till tomorrow.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed Telbert - I must bleeding go and visit myself now. Sounds aces

I'm a bit bemused by Twister's post tbh. £2.50 for a skillfully made roti, rolled around decent homemade curry or stew and prepared to order in front of you? I'd bite your hand off to have that meal option near me at work for lunch tbh. I'm not going to make any more grandiose claims for it than that really - it's meant to be an everyday food after all. I'm not sure I'd make a pilgrimage to the place, but it's on my doorstep, that woman makes good roti.... and I could happily eat dal puri roti till the cows come home.

As for hygiene - she's largely restricted to the innards of a caravan and I'm not convinced it's necessary for her to be washing her hands between every customer. I'm sure she's not exemplary, but I can't say that her food hygiene standards have raised any concerns with me. I feel a little obliged to defend her tbh


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2010)

When is the aforementioned Roti Caravan open? Having read this thread I arranged to meet a friend there to get lunch on Wednesday (1-1.30) but there was no sign of life.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm out of Brixton during the days, but I would assume market hours most of the time. Wednesday's a bit of a half day I suppose, but it's a bit of a one woman shop most of the time. On the plus side, there are decent cheap eats nearby too - Colombian down Popes, Middle Eastern, Portuguese cafe etc

Thankfully it seems to be open at the most important times (ie early evenings when I return back from work, and Sats)


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 17, 2010)

There's also a nice Eritrean Cafe opp - under the Rec.  I'm a particular fan of Eritrean food and back to the Rec having ditched my lido membership due to lack of creche so this is a plus for me.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 17, 2010)

Use these places people - they're great. I'm envious of the Brixton lunch choices every time I have to go into some overpriced, uninspiring corporate eatery in the legoland shithole that is Canary Wharf. Thankfully I work in Old St some of the time, but that's only mildly better.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2010)

Went to Bamboulaloolawhatsit instead. You know the one I mean. Near Lloyds on Acre Lane. Very tasty - although a little pricey for a regular lunch option. Might try the roti place again this afternoon.

Wasn't there an Eritrean opposite the Dog* on Coldharbour Lane? Or was that Ethiopian? Or something else beginning with E? Ordered tripe by mistake once and couldn't bring myself to go back - just the memory of the smell...


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 17, 2010)

Fuck sake, i'm drooling at the sound of this roti caravan......


----------



## tarannau (Sep 17, 2010)

Rushy said:


> Went to Bamboulaloolawhatsit instead. You know the one I mean. Near Lloyds on Acre Lane. Very tasty - although a little pricey for a regular lunch option. Might try the roti place again this afternoon.
> 
> Wasn't there an Eritrean opposite the Dog* on Coldharbour Lane? Or was that Ethiopian? Or something else beginning with E? Ordered tripe by mistake once and couldn't bring myself to go back - just the memory of the smell...


 
Bamboullawotsit's alright and a decent sit down option, but the food's not  upto the standard of Judy's Divine, Healthy Eaters or a whole host of other options. It's a slightly safe choice, as you'd expect by an eatery that's linked to a sauce and condiments company, but pleasant and tasty. Not a bad choice by any means

Asmara's the Eritrean opposite the Dogstar. Haven't been for years tbh, but it's always been welcoming ime. 

And whilst we're here, a shout to the Satay bar. Good lunch deals, decent food - you could quibble with having all those oriental options on one menu, but they have some consistent skills in the kitchen - and nice surroundings. Judging by the heaving crowds in there, even in the week, it's a bit of a Brixton success story. I doff my hat to what they've done to the place - it's a step above Fuyijama and the other noodle competitors nearby imo


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 17, 2010)

I've always found Bamboula to be a poor eating experience. The service is consistently bad + food is expensive + portions not great. All in all, you pay a lot for a little.

As mentioned earlier, there are better places to get similar food in Brixton, such as Healthy Eaters on Electric Avenue.


----------



## matt m (Sep 17, 2010)

thriller said:


> Well tried it myself finally today.
> 
> Eating these type of foods practically all my life, must say, it tasted nice, but really no biggie.
> 
> Wouldn't spend £2.50 every lunch day on it.



well I suppose I should have couched my initial "mmmmmmmmm" in the context of the fact that roti is what it is: very simple food.

We're not talking Michelin starred 500-different-flavours-sophisticatedly-reacting-with-each-other-to-produce-an-as-yet-unknown-culinary-sensation here.

We're talking spicy food wrapped in dough (or whatever it is). 

But very nice with it.


----------



## thriller (Sep 18, 2010)

matt m said:


> well I suppose I should have couched my initial "mmmmmmmmm" in the context of the fact that roti is what it is: very simple food.
> 
> We're not talking Michelin starred 500-different-flavours-sophisticatedly-reacting-with-each-other-to-produce-an-as-yet-unknown-culinary-sensation here.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah guess so....

But still. Aint worth the "damn, why didn't I notice this before. My lunch days will now never be the same" kinda reaction. 

And the hygiene issue coupled with the fact that these roti's are cooked in oil make it a not very healthy food to eat every day or too often.


----------



## Hungryman (Oct 11, 2010)

Been to the roti van in Brixton a couple of times now. The first time was great, the second was nice but not as good as the first time. But maybe thats because in between my 2 visits i have been going to the new Guyanese takeaway in Herne Hill, just by the bridge. It's called Umana Yana (previously called the Trini Shack and still has that name up outside) and the food is well worth a 40 min drive for. They are very friendly too.


----------



## Hungryman (Oct 12, 2010)

thriller said:


> Yeah guess so....
> 
> But still. Aint worth the "damn, why didn't I notice this before. My lunch days will now never be the same" kinda reaction.
> 
> And the hygiene issue coupled with the fact that these roti's are cooked in oil make it a not very healthy food to eat every day or too often.


 


thriller said:


> Yeah guess so....
> 
> But still. Aint worth the "damn, why didn't I notice this before. My lunch days will now never be the same" kinda reaction.
> 
> And the hygiene issue coupled with the fact that these roti's are cooked in oil make it a not very healthy food to eat every day or too often.


 
Perhaps a Guyanese curry and roti is not something you appreciate. I grew up with it and crave it if I go too long without it. She does it very well. As for the hygiene issue, at least you can see what is going on. I don't think you'd appreciate a lot of restaurants and takeaways if you saw what went on behind closed doors.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 12, 2010)

Blimey, you're a determined traveller - fairplay indeed. But if you're in the area, try out the Kaiteur Kitchen in the open bit of E&C shopping centre. There's also Roti Joupa on Clapham High Street, plus there was another good, home cooked style Trini place (from roti to chow mein and pholourie) down Falcon Road in Clap Junction, towards the Winstanley Est. Not sure if it's still there - been about 4/5 years since I went! And there's always the Guyanese eateries in both Tooting and Brixton covered markets

Good to hear about Umana - must pay it a visit, especially now it's changed hands. I'm clearly getting lazy and you're putting me to shame with your travelling efforts.


----------



## Hungryman (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations, I'll surely be checking them all out! At this rate I'm now thinking of diarising my visits and putting up a web page for others. It took a long time to find any Guyanese eateries in London. Guess I'll have to start thinking about moving to Brixton!


----------



## han (Oct 20, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Fuck sake, i'm drooling at the sound of this roti caravan......



I tried it last week - chickpea and spinach roti. GORGEOUS. Lovely woman running it too, had an laugh with her and a mate of hers and ended up chinwagging for about half an hour. Deffo going back there again.


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 26, 2010)

*Umana Yana*

Went to Herne Hill's Umana Yana today for a roti. I bought a goat roti + 2 saltfish fritters + drink for 7 squid.

The roti was amazing! I've had goat rotis elsewhere but this has to be the best! It was filled with tender pieces of non-fatty/gristly meat and perfectly cooked potatoes. The curry sauce had the perfect kick to it. The roti itself was perfectly made- not oily greasy. And they are definitely not stingy when comes to quantity because that roti stuffed me silly!


----------



## netbob (Dec 2, 2010)

Roti van in the snow:


----------



## thriller (Dec 2, 2010)

And the purpose of the pic is?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

erm, the title of the thread?


----------



## catriona (Dec 8, 2010)

Finally got round to trying this place & the mixed veg roti (mostly chickpeas spinach & ?sweet potato) was one of the tastiest things I've eaten in weeks, including posh restaurant food. Thanks for the recommendation guys


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Interesting. I'm a burrito fan and thought that Mexican food would have taken off over here but alas two decades of horrible sub-sub-El Paso fare served in "cantinas" that are only there to flog you more tequila shots and bottles of Corona has put paid to that idea.
> 
> Go roti!!


I will assume you have since found a Las Iguanas? It's a chain but the food is very much authentic compared to most 'Mexican' food that you get in the uk. The cocktails are banging as well. I think the chain make their own cachaça as well just for them to make banging cocktails out of.

Is the roti wagon something that should be in the 'real Brixtonite' quiz?


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's the thread about the impending eviction:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-21-days-to-go-petition-started.302884/unread


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> I've always found Bamboula to be a poor eating experience. The service is consistently bad + food is expensive + portions not great. All in all, you pay a lot for a little.


I've only been once and it was a grim experience so there's no 'always' for me.


----------



## teddave (Jul 16, 2013)

guyanese roti lady with her beautiful blue caravan is now trading sans caravan in the snicket that cuts through from atlantic road to brixton stn. rd, the cut through youd use to get to the south bound line of the train service.

roti still as good as ever


----------



## mccliche (Apr 11, 2014)

The Roti shack lady is back up and running again, albeit now serving up  at 1 Brixton Station Road (leading to the sports centre) in a chicken shop called Chicksey's...It's as good as ever though, I was so overjoyed to see her food that I had 2 last night, 1 upon arrival and 1 before I got back on the tube. Saltfish and Spinach is the one.  

Makes me wish I still lived in Brixton, best food in London I have ever had, especially as it's only £3.50.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 11, 2014)

yeah she's quite chuffed with the new shop as she didn't get on with the woman she shared the stall in the station underpass with - good spot there I think, if people can deal with the potential confusion of two different food businesses in one smallish unit


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2014)

mccliche said:


> The Roti shack lady is back up and running again, albeit now serving up  at 1 Brixton Station Road (leading to the sports centre) in a chicken shop called Chicksey's...It's as good as ever though, I was so overjoyed to see her food that I had 2 last night, 1 upon arrival and 1 before I got back on the tube. Saltfish and Spinach is the one.
> 
> Makes me wish I still lived in Brixton, best food in London I have ever had, especially as it's only £3.50.


You fatty. Those rotis are huge!


----------



## choochi (Apr 11, 2014)

mccliche said:


> The Roti shack lady is back up and running again, albeit now serving up  at 1 Brixton Station Road (leading to the sports centre) in a chicken shop called Chicksey's...It's as good as ever though, I was so overjoyed to see her food that I had 2 last night, 1 upon arrival and 1 before I got back on the tube. Saltfish and Spinach is the one.
> 
> Makes me wish I still lived in Brixton, best food in London I have ever had, especially as it's only £3.50.


 
Completely agree about the saltfish and spinach roti. They are so delicious. I've not actually been in there since she moved from under the station though, so a visit is long overdue!


----------



## nagapie (Apr 11, 2014)

I was in Brixton yesterday bemoaning the fact that I didn't know where she is. Mixed veg is the best roti everrrrrr.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I was in Brixton yesterday bemoaning the fact that I didn't know where she is. Mixed veg is the best roti everrrrrr.


Second that.


----------



## mccliche (Oct 31, 2014)

that chicken-shop has closed down I see.....anyone spotted her popping up somewhere else?

I was in Brixton yesterday for a dentist appointment, went to get a roti and ended up hugely disappointed (and hungry)


----------



## tompound (Oct 31, 2014)

I bumped into her on Brixton Road last week. She is possibly going to take up space in the new jacket potato (Blacka Jacks) place in the old Blacka Dread shop. In the meantime you might be able to find her in the old spot on Station Road, sans caravan. Kind of like a pop up, very on trend ;-)


----------



## Jess Sherratt (Oct 2, 2019)

OpalFruit said:


> I think you are right - it was Bon Ton Roulet, and was then replaced by RotiRoti, and is now that photographic studio. And I think that the owner of the photographic studio was a business partner or part owner of both RotiRoti and BTR. I used to buy rotis there until the mid-late 90s I think. They were huge and overflowing with brilliant curry. Those were the days...the Hamilton Arms was still open, Pullens was Restaurant Provencal (and actually French in cuisine) and 3 Monkeys (as was) was a bank!



My aunty ran the Bon ton Roulet and then moved onto Paddy's place I believe. If you guys can tell me anything else about the Bon ton Roulet that would be fab.


----------

